# Slingshots: the Primitive style



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

People in my school know me as the guy who can make you a slingshot. When I go on this site, I keep seeing images of well put together slingshots. With wonderful staining and carvings and finishes and even fabricated metals while I take Y-forked branches and neaten them up with a shave, a stain and a finish. I feel kind of inferior

Is there any other member here who makes slingshots the "Primitive" style or should i up my anti? If the latter can anyone give me advice?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TheAsgardian said:


> People in my school know me as the guy who can make you a slingshot. When I go on this site, I keep seeing images of well put together slingshots. With wonderful staining and carvings and finishes and even fabricated metals while I take Y-forked branches and neaten them up with a shave, a stain and a finish. I feel kind of inferior
> 
> Is there any other member here who makes slingshots the "Primitive" style or should i up my anti? If the latter can anyone give me advice?


I make a lot of rough naturals, and in no way feel inferior because of it. Make what pleases you, and don't worry about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, everyone here tries to make the work they do today better than the work they did yesterday. So each of us is at a different skill level. The nice thing is that we all try really hard to respect each other's work. So you see your work is as good as any other persons. One of the most important things about a sling shot is that it is a brutally simple bit of kit which can work wonders no matter what it looks like. Pretty ones don't shot much better than ugly ones. They all can kill game or shoot well through a target.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

TheAsgardian said:


> People in my school know me as the guy who can make you a slingshot. When I go on this site, I keep seeing images of well put together slingshots. With wonderful staining and carvings and finishes and even fabricated metals while I take Y-forked branches and neaten them up with a shave, a stain and a finish. I feel kind of inferior
> 
> Is there any other member here who makes slingshots the "Primitive" style or should i up my anti? If the latter can anyone give me advice?


Looks good to me, I've made 4 slingshots so far, all are Y forked branches, each one a little different. But I'm 48 years old and that is what we did when we were kids, I couldn't afford a Wrist Rocket until I was in my teens.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the Spartan approach. As long as it shoots straight and is safe to use then you have all the bases covered. I spend an hour or 2 sanding sometimes and to be honest, it's purely for personal gratification. Just so people can say "wow, look at that". It doesn't improve it's shooting abilities at all. Maybe we could all learn something from you.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

As I learned here in the forum, the only important part of the slingshot is the rubber, everything else being secondary or even unnecesary, as the botom line.

As an example, I have seen and I have made slingshots without forks (see Romanianshadow's videos) or stickshots with only one prong.

I have also seen decent tries of no-pouch slingshots, but I have never seen a slingshot without rubber, unless one refers to a sling or similar.

So, if the rubbers are well balanced, strong enough and of nice rubbery properties you have made a deadly shooter that can beat moskito's right ba$$ at 50 yards providing that one has enough shooting skills to match the weapon.

Everything else, or, every other decision such as fork-no fork, natural - borad cut or other, shape, ergonomy, type of grip and many other elements such as type of the material, finish and so on are either a matter of personal preference, ergonomy or stile or all of that.

More to that, some people make and love naturals but would like to make boards or aluminum etc but have no much means, like myslef.

And at the end, why do you have to compare your lovely (and I mean it!) slingshot with highly precise and polished work of completely different type and style of slinghsot? You can compare your natural with milions of naturals that we have made here in the forum, and elsewhere, which would give you a better feedback on whether, maybe, your natural is not "primitive" enough..?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't consider a primitive or simple fork, either inferior or crude....there is a beauty in a natural fork that can't be ignored, they shoot just as well as any other..I use three or four tools tops to make my forks and very seldom use sand paper except on the cut ends...that's not to say I don't like others but I always come back to a plain old tree fork.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

If i can make one suggestion it would be to shorten the forks a bit, easier on the wrist. There is nothing inferior about naturals, a lot of people on the forum shoot only naturals. You are making it your "thing" and thats awesome!,
Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Make sure that you stick one back so in a year you'll see where you started and how far you've come. :koolaid:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I only shoot naturals now and really think everything else is superfluous.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is a $5,000 inlaid handle knife still a tool for cutting? Is a $20 plastic handle knife still a tool for cutting? Yes on both counts. Same with slingshots. Simple naturals and fancy board cuts are the same thing, just with different levels of "fanciness". Both serve the same purpose.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I don't consider a primitive or simple fork, either inferior or crude....there is a beauty in a natural fork that can't be ignored, they shoot just as well as any other..I use three or four tools tops to make my forks and very seldom use sand paper except on the cut ends...that's not to say I don't like others but I always come back to a plain old tree fork.


Personally, I don't consider every fork I find in nature to be beautiful. But I have encountered many that were. When converting such a one into a slingshot, I feel as though I'd be committing a sin to go much further than stripping off the bark, and sometimes even that would be too much. I believe there is an inner sense -- a psychological connection between purpose and form and aesthetic -- that exists within us. When I think of "improving" myself, I think of being able to follow ever more closely that inner sense.

The ones that need more carving, I carve. But there will come a point when instinct will say, "not another slice". It is done, then. ... Still, sometimes, I cannot see much beauty in what I've made. But I am satisfied that it's as good and as pleasing as this particular fork can be.

Sometimes it is the shape that makes a fork pretty. Sometimes it's the grain. When it's both is where the magic happens.

That's my philosophy -- short and pointless, as usual. :screwy:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

There is something about the idea of returning to humanities roots that appeals to me.

I like the idea of living in a cave and hunting for food and being away from the noise and smoke of the cities.

Anyone else have that strange urge to go camping once in a while?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Personally,
I love natural slingshots. As a kid, I made one from a maple branch.
I cut slots in the forks like the old wham-o .
I used my dad`s hack saw, and I still have the scar on my right thumb where I sawed into it.
One of my all time favorites though...is the one Dayhiker made for me from an Oak branch.
Still, I make the natural forks, and love making them. Always on the lookout for the perfect branch


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

you see my Bunny Busting friend, I love hiking and I often find branches that I'm like "oh that'd be perfect" or "if that twig was just a little thicker..." and most of them tend to be oak and maple 

The slingshot you see above I made when i was 13 with nothing but a cheap little leatherman multi-tool so i think we've got a bit in common


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Personally,
> I love natural slingshots. As a kid, I made one from a maple branch.
> I cut slots in the forks like the old wham-o .
> I used my dad`s hack saw, and I still have the scar on my right thumb where I sawed into it.
> ...


Tom, I remember that fork well. I called it "The Mighty Oak". I knew that you hunted with your slingshots and I was hoping to see you get some small game -- preferably a bunny -- with it.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

oh you two know eachother?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> That's my philosophy -- short and pointless, as usual. :screwy:


I think you and Frank Lloyd Wright would probably agree. That is good company, sir .


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Anyone else have that strange urge to go camping once in a while?


From the time I was 14 till the time I was 16 I was restricted to the house and the yard... It was constant... but Dad considered the 500 or so acres of woods behind the house to be the back yard. So... I learned all about the eastern woodlands in that patch of woods. I camped there. I shot my slingshots, and my guns there. I lived there for two years.

I'm 60 now. I find myself more and more frequently searching youtube for some primitive skill. This evening we took my mom-in-law out for her birthday dinner. She won't tell me her age but she was married to a Pearl Harbor Survivor who passed last year. So she is up there in her 80's. On the way I made about ten feet of reverse twist cordage from Pampas Grass.

Yeah, I know the feeling you are talking about.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

i feel like im the only one on this site under 20 haha


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

TheAsgardian said:


> i feel like im the only one on this site under 20 haha


Nah man I turned 16 yesterday but your not alone.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

we should keep in touch man, maybe give tips to eachother


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah. Although, by the looks of your work you know all I do, and have far better equipment too.

All I have is my pocket knife and some sandpaper.

Going to look around for linseed oil and maybe surgical tubes.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

well my only tool for my first slingshot was a multi tool leatherman so really thats all you need


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lissen up, you young-uns! No one on this Forum is mentally much over over 16. :king:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Lissen up, you young-uns! No one on this Forum is mentally much over over 16. :king:


True on that one Henry. You may be pushing 70 but you can sure shoot better than me.



TheAsgardian said:


> well my only tool for my first slingshot was a multi tool leatherman so really thats all you need


I suppose I'm not the only one here with next to no equipment, well anyway Asgardian we both seem to have a fondness for naturals.

I only made one yesterday and am constantly looking for forks that would work.

I was doing it to the extent that I scan any woodland on my to and from school quickly to see if any nice looking forks show up.

I found yesterday but I broke it too fat down the handle trying to get it off the tree.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

well when it comes to searching for naturals my tips are as follows:

-look for a branch thats at least twice as thick as your thumb (you can always shave/sand down)

-test the prongs by squeezing them towards each other (while still on tree). if its too rubbery DON'T TAKE IT it'll snap when its dry. If there's a slight bend to them (while still on the tree) thats actually perfect.

-and any wood is possible but i usually go for harder woods like Maple and Oak because I tried to do a pine slingshot and it didn't feel all that stable.

anyways, man the search for the fork branch is always the most fun part of the job i think 

message me sometime man


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...there's your thing, man; you've got an eye for what'll make a QUALITY natural. Good pointers on what to look for whilst harvesting a natty fork. I've tried making my own before, & after bruising my hand & almost losing my eye on more than one occasion, decided buying them is just a better idea for me. I buy all kinds...including naturals. They're fun to buy, because there's something "warm" about them. So keep making them the way you like, & post if you ever have extras for sale


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks Tentacle Toast! and if you need anything man let me know ill be happy to go out hunting for branches once the blizzard's gone. Just give me some specs (stain color, finish, etc) and I'll be glad to


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like to leave it to the artist's discretion. How do you do it now? One thing I'm good at is carving pumpkins at Halloween, like GOOD good...won prizes & everything. The only way I can explain it to people who ask is that the pumpkins "talk" to me....Those are the naturals that I like, when I can see that the craftsman was really feelin' it...


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

so are you requesting a slingshot my friend?


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

TheAsgardian said:


> People in my school know me as the guy who can make you a slingshot. When I go on this site, I keep seeing images of well put together slingshots. With wonderful staining and carvings and finishes and even fabricated metals while I take Y-forked branches and neaten them up with a shave, a stain and a finish. I feel kind of inferior
> 
> Is there any other member here who makes slingshots the "Primitive" style or should i up my anti? If the latter can anyone give me advice?


I say it's your work, and your art - so build what you like.

You might be into the primitives now, and one day you may find yourself getting really creative.

You may find yourself doing both.

Who knows?

Follow your heart.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TheAsgardian said:


> so are you requesting a slingshot my friend?


Not per se, but I'm always scouting what people post for sale here, & pick up what I like. I'm not making any promises, but I'd definitely be inclined to patronize an up & starting entrepreneur. Like I said, post what you make, & keep putting your heart in it. I'd wager I wouldn't be the only one buying either...


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

my one problem is i'm not cruel enough to place a price on an item anyone with patience can make for himself. When people I live near ask me for a slingshot I give it as a gift from a friend.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Gifts to friends are different than extras sold to enthusiasts on an online forum who either lack talent, motivation, or wherewithal to make them themselves. I like hand-made things, even (& especially) those made by hands other than my own. If you're willing to undertake bespoke commissions, then you must have a fair amount of skill. With regards to pricing, I don't know what to tell you, other than don't sell yourselfshort. Look at what other people are putting out there, find some on par, & price accordingly. I've never made anything for resale (like you, my handiworks are usually gifts), but if I were to venture down that path, I'd probably aim as high as I could without gouging, & let the market dictate. Just keep doing it for fun though; if you can make a few bucks here & there on the side, it's just icing on the cake. But POST PICS! Let us know which are available, & users of this fine forum would take it from there. Good luck! I'm looking forward to seeing your work...


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

and if you need anything particular let me know


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I can see you making a small shop in the near future.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> I don't consider a primitive or simple fork, either inferior or crude....there is a beauty in a natural fork that can't be ignored, they shoot just as well as any other..I use three or four tools tops to make my forks and very seldom use sand paper except on the cut ends...that's not to say I don't like others but I always come back to a plain old tree fork.


I 'like this'. Nothing to add here.


----------

